# Auto-immune Deficiency-Canine Claws



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

A dear friend of mine (we were on a Rottweiler list years ago and remain in touch today we talk almost every day) has a female Rottie who was just diagnosed with an auto immune disease-canine claws. Her nails have come out on one front paw, and it seems as though this will happen on the other front paw. The vet has prescribed anti-biotics and pain medication. She is at her wits end! She has shown Rotties, carted them, had therapy dogs etc. etc. All but a few with the best breeding (Rescues) yet since the late 90's has not been able to keep a dog alive for 8 years. Two or three succumbed to cancer. 

I should be one of these dogs-they are inside, except when they are roaming over the 5 Gorgeous acres next to a forest preserve. She usually has 2-4 dogs at a time. She cooks for them, makes homemade treats for them. She and her husband, who recently died, have done everything they were able to do for their canine loves. She and her husband spent lots time with their dogs. The dog in question was her husbands (stress over his death?). But all were loved by both.

Just about every one has undergone surgery for torn cruciate ligaments. The dog who was just diagnosed had recently had that surgery. Diet-(remember, I'm the choir) a combo of cooked veggies and meats + the best kibble that money can buy <sigh>. I know, she has tried raw feeding and says that it did not agree with her dogs. I have convinced her to stop the vaccinations & this year they will have titers taken.

Has anyone had any experience with this disease? Does anyone know of anything that can help? She lives in a cold climate and is so fearful that the winter snows will bring more pain and suffering to her girl. She has 2 barns both outfitted with heat, air etc. The feral cats stay there as well as the house cats on occasion, the dogs also play in the barn. She does not think that she can make her girl Poop in the house-she doesn't think that she will break her training that way. Yet the thought of her walking out through the snow twice a day for months. . . . She is thinking of having a path kept clear to the barn as she might "go" there. 

She is hopeful that the antibiotics will work-for one thing her rear paws have not been affected. Rather than have her girl suffer she would put her down-I'm not certain that she could take this right now. If you have anything to share, please do.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I've never heard of this before. 

Only one dog that I know of had one toenail fall completely out. We took an X-ray of his foot to find that cancer had started to eat away his whole toe. We removed it and he was fine. 

Has she had an X-ray done of her foot to see if there's damage to her other bones? 

If it's an auto immune thing, there's not much that can be done :frown:


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes, x-rays have been taken. The vet has told her that either the anti-biotics will work within a certain time or the will remove the toe(s) but both feet?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yikes, I don't think they could remove all her toes because she would have a very hard time walking! 

Have they given any kind of steroids?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes. My Rottie had this. We lost him almost 2 years ago to bone cancer at age 9.

It happened so long ago, I don't remember much.....
All of his toenails fell off. All of them. Underneath there would be the raw, exposed bleeding quick. Back when this was happening no vet ever knew why it was happening. Whenever a toenail fell off if the quick got infected he would be put on some antibiotics and it would clear up right away. I really only remember having him on antibiotics a few times. After all his nails fell off the nail never grew back normal. It did harden up and was very very short. There would be cracks in his nails from time to time and they would peel. 

I do remember that after all his nails fell off and after the area that was exposed healed up and hardened he never really had any more trouble. The nails never grew, so one positive was never having to mess with nail trims! LOL.....

It would be nice if they could find a cure.....or something that would help. Keep me posted!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

The dog will need to be on antibiotics for 6-8 weeks. Has the dog had it's thyroid levels tested? It can sometimes go hand in hand. She needs to give high doses of fatty acids as well as Vitamin E. The condition is called Symmetrical Lupoid Onchodystrophy. Here's a website with pictures and good information on treatment: Grassmere Animal Hospital - SLO - Symmetrical Lupoid Onychodystrophy

And a few more links:
Grassmere Animal Hospital - SLO - Symmetrical Lupoid Onychodystrophy
There is even a Yahoo group for it: SLOdogs : Symmetrical Lupoid Onychodystrophy
Symmetrical Lupoid Onychodystrophy


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank You, Thank You, THANK YOU - I did a little research also-interesting what Jean Dodd has to say - modified live vaccines? Also some think that the food preservative used in most kibble "ethoxyquin" could be a contributing factor. I am going to call her right now & send her the sites! Y'all are THE BEST!!!!! I missed this for the several years that I didn't belong - long story- having a group of "like-minded" people that understand just how you feel about these "just-a-dog/cat etc".

Enough, Im getting teary eyed. Thanks again!
BTW-went to my MD's appt-the surgeon released me! I can drive and must exercise my arm & hand & report back in a month!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad to know there is a bit more knowledge and info about this condition now! Because 8 years ago when I was dealing with it with my Rottie none of the vets I took him to had a clue. 

Awesome news! :0)


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

DoglovingSenior said:


> r
> Does anyone know of anything that can help? She lives in a cold climate and is so fearful that the winter snows will bring more pain and suffering to her girl. She has 2 barns both outfitted with heat, air etc. The feral cats stay there as well as the house cats on occasion, the dogs also play in the barn. She does not think that she can make her girl Poop in the house-she doesn't think that she will break her training that way. Yet the thought of her walking out through the snow twice a day for months. . . . She is thinking of having a path kept clear to the barn as she might "go" there.


As far as the poor baby walking in the snow while the paws are still sore, she can just get her a pair of dog boots. Sled dogs wear them all the time. I have heard that Mukluks are a good brand but there are multiple kinds. Chelsy wears little boots all the time on her back legs to keep her from slipping on the wood floors and she got used to them pretty quick. She can check out various sled dog sites to see which are the best kind for bigger dogs. It might help to keep the dog from licking at her paws, too.


----------

